# NetSet- Awesome Ecommerce Solution



## stoykish (Feb 24, 2007)

I just discovered this awesome company, netset.com, have u guys heard or used them? well go to their main page and try out the demo, its awesome. also customer support is unmatched by any service ive ever had, i mean i bug the guy like with 10 emails a day and hes very helpful and responsive. yes, its a bit pricey, but i am personally all for it because the temaplates are awesome and fully customizable and the guy said he can even help to design and customize a template for free, as well as any other minor coding i needed. its got aton of features and very clean and professional look in my opinion. i plan on using my paypal webpayment standard as a payement gateway, since i can accept credit cards and no monthly fees. 

so check them out and tell me what you guys think of them in comparisson with other services especially volusion, im stuck between the two (leaning towards netset for its user "friendlieness"

-Stoyan

::Olde ink. Apparel::


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

The site looks nice, but I don't know how much I would trust a company that hides it's whois information.

I can see doing it for personal websites, for for a company that wants you to trust it with private information, it doesn't give me a good feeling.

It also looks like they haven't been around very long, so that doesn't help the trust issues.

Where did you hear about that company?


----------



## stoykish (Feb 24, 2007)

i found by searching ecommerce solutions in google, and it was an adwords ad on like the the 5th page of results. 

would you recommend i go with volusion then, or do you recommend another ecommerce company, please suggest any ideas, i have been searching for a good ecom solution for over 3 weeks. 

thanks alot for you opinion, i will definetly consider it now.

-Stoyan


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I would probably recommend just setting up cubecart (available *free* from cubecart.com)

It's easy to customize and integrates well with PayPal.

I'm not a big fan of the hosted solutions since you end up paying way more than is necessary which cuts into your profits.


----------



## stoykish (Feb 24, 2007)

thanks, i have checked them out before, but i honestly prefer a hosted solution, since my designers jsut concentrate on designs, and i concentrate on marketing and selling offline and setting up contacts with retailers and finding private design services to promote dj's, bands, evetns and whatnot. i understand where you are coming from since i did use cubecart before, but now i have expanded and am moving towards a hosted solution since i need to concetrate on other tasks, and dont want to be swamped with site management as well since i started my own business to avoid working more in the first place 

thanks for your replies, very helpful

if you had to choose a hosted solution, which one would it be , thanks ahead of time, your very helpful guy, i dont post much on the forums but i read every posts and notice that you help alot of people.

-Stoyan


----------



## stoykish (Feb 24, 2007)

would u say volusion is good for a hosted solution, or is there something better in your opinion? also do you know of any good hosted solutions, that do you cubecart? thanks ahead of time once again.

-Stoyan


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> and dont want to be swamped with site management as well since i started my own business to avoid working more in the first place


Honestly, once cubecart (or any shopping cart) is setup on your server, there's not much more "site management" than there would be with a hosted cart.

You still have to login and check orders, add products, etc with a hosted cart or one you install yourself. The one time install can save you hundreds and thousands of dollars rather than going with a hosted solution for the long term.

If someone forced me to pick a hosted solution with an ice pick aimed at my toe, I'd probably pick Yahoo Merchant Store. But not without trying to run for the nearest cubecart/zencart/oscommerce/miva/shopsite program that I just have to install once (and in the case of miva/shopsite...pay for once)


----------



## stoykish (Feb 24, 2007)

which miva solution or product are you specifically talking about?> also my biggest concern with cubecart is the templates, i need a good template that is customizable and i dont want to spend money on a designer. but onto miva, so you are saying their a respectable company, yes? i will check them out right now. thanks agian


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> which miva solution or product are you specifically talking about?


I was referring to one of the miva merchant solutions where you install the shopping cart on your own site.

I'm a big fan of one time payment instead of months and months of higher payments.



> also my biggest concern with cubecart is the templates, i need a good template that is customizable


If you know HTML, you can make the cubecart look however you want it to look. It's completely customizable.



> i dont want to spend money on a designer.


Realize that by the time you've paid for a year of a hosted solution, you will have paid more than:

- a cubecart installation $0
- a year's hosting at a web host $75-$100
- a secure certificate $49
- paying a designer to customize it. $100-$300

And that's just the first year. Every month/year after that with the hosted solution, you're going to keep paying and keep paying for the stuff you could have already just paid once for 



> but onto miva, so you are saying their a respectable company, yes?


I used a miva shopping cart for years (before they merged all their companies into the one "miva" brand name). It wasn't the most customizable (it could have changed since then), but it was feature rich and and great support.

Now I'm using shopsite (available for pay at shopsite.com), and it was easier to customize, but expensive. 

I've said it here before, if I was to start over from scratch with what I know now, I wouldn't pay hundred of dollars for shopsite or miva, I'd find an open source shopping cart or cubecart and use that instead. That's probably because I have more experience now installing php scripts, customizing HTML, tweaking stuff. 

But I think even if I didn't, I'd weigh the costs of me paying someone to install and customize a free script versus paying a high monthly fee year after year.


----------



## tshirts247 (Nov 3, 2006)

How about checking out oscommerce which is completely free and easily customizable. I have been using oscommerce for a year now and love it. Also check out CREloaded these templates are cheap and have everything you could ever need and then some. Also all of this is open source which means free. If you decide to use oscommerce make sure the hosting company you choose can run php script. I had problems with yahoo hosting not being able to run the script properly and had to switch. I currently use level ten hosting, Jeff is a great guy and is always will to help via phone. If you host with them they will put you template and ssl on the server for free. Hope this helps someone.


----------



## fredschellart (May 9, 2007)

I am a ZenCart believer. ZenCart is fully free, and has litterally all features an online store owner could wish. 
ZenCart has a hughe forum with a lot of information, downloads etc.


----------

